# Should we leave him as a buck?



## JohnJ (Feb 13, 2014)

This is rocket. He is around 1 month old. We are thinking of keeping him as a buck and taking him to some shows. I was wondering what everyone thought. He is a fullblood and he was the smallest triplet, but he is growing fast. What are your thoughts, or is it to early to tell if he'd make a good buck.












































Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hard to tell cause his head isn't up.
Can you get a few shots with head up & a rear shot as well?
Gotta see him from all angles you know.


----------



## JohnJ (Feb 13, 2014)

Here are a few more. It's hard to get any from the front, he just follows me around. Sorry he's peeing in a few of the pictures.












































Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He sure is cute.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I think his head is up just a little TOO much in that third pic  .


----------



## JohnJ (Feb 13, 2014)

Haha, he's great at following me around, but not so great at posing for pictures. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Very early to see how he is going to grow. Usually by about 100 days you can tell a little better if he is worth keeping to watch. Right now, he looks light in bone structure, hip shape is not what I like to see, and he has a head and face like a doe. I can't tell what his topline and base width are from the pictures. He does look to have a wide top. He will make some great table fare for Labor Day weekend


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Watch his shoulders and back legs. Looks like he's wanting to get a little weak behind the shoulders and a little tapered and cow hocked in the rear. Time will tell. Just keep in mind hip and rear leg structure should be of up most importance since bucks spend their days mounting does.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

I love his long ears. He is sooo cute.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He is cute, but I have to agree, give him time. Right now he does have a doe-ish head, and 'fine' structure, but he could change considerably over the next couple of months. We have a young Jan buck that wasn't impressive IMO, he was slow growing <mom didn't have much milk/hard winter>, but once we weaned he really started maturing and looks nice. I am so glad we didn't wether him! My daughter is going to show him in the summer fairs, and if he continues to grow well & shows well we may breed him to a doe or 2. 
Biggest thing is, if you really like him, and want to try showing him, then do it. You won't know until you try, and a good judge will be able to tell you his strong/week points. Hard to say in photos sometimes.


----------

